# LightScribe



## revkelly1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I purchased a Phillps dvd burner/cd rw with LightScribe. I was wondering can you burn a picture on the full face of the LightScribe CD I have tried and am able in the set up window to put the picture and text in the set up but wit only burns the text and not the picture. Am I doing something wrong will not burn the picture to the CD?
revkelly1


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You are doing something wrong.


----------



## Sobin Manuel (Apr 29, 2007)

which is the software that u r using to create the labels..


----------



## revkelly1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am using Nero 7 Home Essentials S E. Can this burn them picture images to the full face of the C D. I f so how do I do this. If this software wil not perform this function, is there software that wil and what is it, So would appericate any help that you can give. revkelly1


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.lightscribe.com/index.aspx


----------



## revkelly1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank for the kink and I tried what they said to do but it still does not burn the image to the the disk please help with this. revkelly1


----------



## revkelly1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am sorry I meant to say link not kink. revkelly1


----------



## Sobin Manuel (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Try this link

http://www.lightscribe.com/ideas/index.aspx?ID=1216


----------



## BIG GUY 251 (Jan 27, 2008)

I HAD THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM. TRY THIS UPDATE, IT WORKED FOR ME.

FROM LIGHTSCRIBE TECH. SUPPORT:

Thank you for your request for help.

The following problem has been duplicated on several versions of Nero Cover 
Designer.
Nero recently released an update that resolves the issue for Nero 7 and 8.

Problem:
One or more of the following symptoms may apply.

Nero immediately says printing is complete and nothing is printed.
Nero, Preparing print process reaches 100% and Nero freezes. 
Text prints, images do not print.

Solution:

Nero has an update listed on their website for Nero that should resolve the 
problem, try running the update.
Here's the URL for the Nero update web page, it should all go in one line on 
your browser address entry.

For Nero 7

Version: 7.10.1.2
Release Date: 2007-10-10

http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-nero7-update.php

If the update does not correct the problem, please try the following.

LightScribe background images are 1200 pixels x 1200 pixels. When applying an 
image as a background in Nero, the above problems may result. Also, applying a 
large image on the disc may have the same effect as applying it as a background.

The following work around has been identified.

Dont apply the image as a background; this automatically sets the image to 
1200 pixels x 1200 pixels.

Apply the image using the image tool and resize and center the image.
To Resize the image, right click the image after applying to the design, select 
Geometry.
Change the size to (Width 116.500mm x Height 116.500mm), select OK.
Use the arrows on the key board to center the image.

If the above size setting does not work, try incrementing the size a little 
smaller, (Width 116.000mm x Height 116.000mm) and see if that will help.

If your problem was âNero, Preparing print process reaches 100% and Nero 
freezes.â the above solution may not work. Try reducing the image size to 
(Width 80.000mm x Height 80.000mm), this will help you determine if the image 
size is effecting printing. You may even need to make the image smaller on some 
systems.

Alternate Solution:
You can try a different labeling application. This will confirm if the problem 
is specifically caused by the labeling application. You can download a trial 
version of SureThing Labeling software from the following URL.

http://lightscribe.com/downloadsection/windows/index.aspx?id=1538

Or, the LightScribe Template Labeler is a labeling application designed to 
compliment the LightScribe Simple Labeler by enabling full disc printing while 
staying simple and easy to use. If you would like to give it a try, you can 
download it from the following URL.

LIGHTSCRIBE TEMPLATE LABELER (FREE) Windows (Vista/XP/2K)

http://lightscribe.com/downloadSection/windows/index.aspx?id=1524

Please reply to this message with your results.

Best Regards,
John Matthews

**re: NIM


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nero has a problem with any images running outsite the assigned printing area.
This is a couple of millimeters from the outside and inside edges of the CD.
Anything that overlaps outside this will not be printed.
So,if you are trying to use a square picture that runs off the CD,it won't print.
It doesn't give a warning either,so you can save the CD.
I got tired of that and got surething CD labler 4 SE.
It just worked.


----------



## revkelly1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Everything seems to be working now thnks a lot, revkelly1


----------

